# Blastocyst Transfer vs Day 2-3 over 40



## Andante

Hi Crystal,

Looking for some advice. We did an IVF cycle in Feb 2008 and got 3 blasts. Were frozen as I had bled and a number of other issues at retrevial. Did FET in Jan 09 Blasts x 2 Day 5 transferred BFN. I blast left decided to do fresh cycle to ensure that we would give best chance. Did egg retrevial on Friday and got 6 eggs. Four suitable and fertilised did well day 2 and 3. We had decided that we would go to blastocyst but none got there. Hoping the frozen Day 6 survives thaw. In a case like that were so few eggs were retrieved would it not have been advisable for the clinic to transfer at Day 3 or discuss with us. I'm 42 and am devastated that we have nothing from this cycle. I would appreciate advice. 

Many thanks,
Mozart


----------



## CrystalW

mozart said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> Looking for some advice. We did an IVF cycle in Feb 2008 and got 3 blasts. Were frozen as I had bled and a number of other issues at retrevial. Did FET in Jan 09 Blasts x 2 Day 5 transferred BFN. I blast left decided to do fresh cycle to ensure that we would give best chance. Did egg retrevial on Friday and got 6 eggs. Four suitable and fertilised did well day 2 and 3. We had decided that we would go to blastocyst but none got there. Hoping the frozen Day 6 survives thaw. In a case like that were so few eggs were retrieved would it not have been advisable for the clinic to transfer at Day 3 or discuss with us. I'm 42 and am devastated that we have nothing from this cycle. I would appreciate advice.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Mozart


Hello Mozart,

I am a little confused as you say that you had decided to go to blastocyst? There is always a risk that there may be no embryos available for transfer so usually the clinic will have a policy about the minimum number of embryos and their quality, patient history and patient wishes into account.

Best wishes


----------



## Andante

Crystal,

Many thanks for your reply. We had done blastocyst before and were told best way forward again. The only problem is that they didn't reassess the situation post retrieval etc., I feel that we had very healthy embryos day 2-3 and we've have a wasted cyclel! They are in the process of thawing our remaining frozen blastocyst and as you can imagine I am rather anxious. I feel that one has to be very informed through this whole process as decisions can be made that aren't always in your best interest. I am in Ireland and the clinic we are attending is extremely busy!!! May try another cycle in England if not successful. I have a medical background and have really tried at every point to get the best treatment advice etc., but it's been a struggle. Many thanks again for you comments. 

Mozart

Cycle Info
Ist cycle  6 eggs retreived 5 suitable. 5 fertilised 3 Blasts
2nd Cycle 6 eggs retreived 4 suitable  4 fertilised no blasts!!!


----------



## CrystalW

mozart said:


> Crystal,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply. We had done blastocyst before and were told best way forward again. The only problem is that they didn't reassess the situation post retrieval etc., I feel that we had very healthy embryos day 2-3 and we've have a wasted cyclel! They are in the process of thawing our remaining frozen blastocyst and as you can imagine I am rather anxious. I feel that one has to be very informed through this whole process as decisions can be made that aren't always in your best interest. I am in Ireland and the clinic we are attending is extremely busy!!! May try another cycle in England if not successful. I have a medical background and have really tried at every point to get the best treatment advice etc., but it's been a struggle. Many thanks again for you comments.
> 
> Mozart
> 
> Cycle Info
> Ist cycle 6 eggs retreived 5 suitable. 5 fertilised 3 Blasts
> 2nd Cycle 6 eggs retreived 4 suitable 4 fertilised no blasts!!!


Hello Mozart,

I would suggest that you put your comments in writing to your clinic - it is always good to get constructive feedback.

But many clinics do have a policy of not having an ET rather than putting embryos back earlier. It is unknown and unprovable whether embryos that did not make it to blastocyst in the lab would have done better if they had been transferred to the womb earlier. But lab conditions are very advanced and similar to in vivo.

Its difficult sometimes to know what the best advice is - its all such a new science still and there is lots to learn.

Best wishes


----------

